# What is everyones opinion on mechanical filtration?



## Faizan (Mar 17, 2013)

Me personally, I like using filter socks to get my water sparkling but I hate the fact that I have to replace them every 2 days. Also cleaning them is a real pain in the a$$. Thats why I only run them if either I kick up the sand bed too much or I have to show the tank off to someone.

I can live with my tank being a tad bit messy, as long as all my params are in check.


Also for those of you that do run filter socks 24/7, how do you do it? Just cleaning one pair takes me a good 12 hours.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*socks*

i dont have them or use them in my set up but from what ihave read is that guys usually have several of them and as they get dirty they are rotated out and cleaned .im not sure how the guys clean them but i assume its a rinse and let dry kinda thing .that is what i have read maybe someone can chime in on a quick cleaning method ,who has some experience with the socks 
cheers


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

I swap mine out once every week, rinse them off and soak them in a tub of bleach/water for the night. By the next day they are clean as new. They air-dry in the furnace room for the week and are good to go for the next rotation.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

i just started running a filter sock on the new tank. granted i'm not running the skimmer yet, and the tank is only stocked with 1 small clown and 1 hermit crab; but i have two felt 200 micron socks, i just swap it, put the dirty one under the tap, and scrub it out using a bigger toothbrush ment for dentures (the bristles are very stiff) 

pull it inside out, scrub it out again, rinse and let it air dry. it became nice and white again. some people throw them in the wash with no soap but i think my wife would cuss me out for putting them in the brand new washer lol maybe i'll buy alot and take them to a laundrymat.


----------



## Faizan (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeah I have 3 pairs that I rotate around. I use to put them in the wash with some detergent but apparently thats a big nono because detergents contain extremely high amounts of phosphate.

Then I started bleaching them and putting them out to dry. Apparently this was bad as well because if all the bleach isnt removed, it can really screw with your params and corals.

I just think its too much of a hassle for what its worth. I much rather get a diatom filter and just keep replacing the diatoms inside every week. Itll be as simple as just throwing the stuff out and putting new ones in. PLUSSS Diatoms are dirt cheap, literally. I can get like a 50lb bag and live off that for like a year. I might get cancer but hey, clean tank


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

I run a fluval 204 canister filter that has three types of sponges plus floss.
It is the best mechanical filtration I can afford and it does the job!
Media is rinsed every 2 weeks


----------



## Faizan (Mar 17, 2013)

Do you ever test the output water of the fluval right before you clean it out or half way into its cycle? After about a week, I'd think it would be producing a steady stream of nitrates which would be going back into your tank.


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

That is super interesting and I never really thought to do that. Might have to give it a try just to dial things in 
But every 2 weeks seems to work well for the tank and with my schedule!


----------



## Faizan (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeah, if it were me, I'd be testing it every day and as soon is it gets to 5ppm of NO4 I'd replace it. I'd then do this for a second and third cycle and then average those days out. 

That'll give you like an idea of the life cycle of your fluval.

but to each his own. I can't tell you the number of times I thought something was the law in reef keeping and then have some guy not only break it but be successful as well.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

On my last setup I ran socks, I think I had 6 or 8 of the 8" ones. Lasted 2 weeks changed them usually when doing the weekly 10%. Kept them in an empty 5g pail then tossed them in the washer with bleach. Then rinse cycle with prime. Worked for me while I was doing it. New setup has a filter floss tray, prefer that much more.


----------



## Faizan (Mar 17, 2013)

Im probably going to start using some filter floss soon. Its really cheap so I can just throw it out when Im done with it, no need to wash it and stuff.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I don't use filter socks in my work. They are just too much of a PITA to maintain on a long term basis, especially on larger systems. A drip tray with a few layers of filter floss works just as well.

JM2C/E


----------



## warfanax (Mar 5, 2012)

I cant use a filter sock more than a day. Its starts to spill over in a day. But I love how it makes my water sparkling clean. Its pita though. bleaching washing decholorinating takes takes min 3 days. So I ordered lots of cheap 4$ mesh filter socks from ebay to give it a try. Just didn't wanna give 15$+ for a stupid mesh.


----------

